# Wedding a fundraiser for diabetes camp



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2011)

Tyler O'Prey and Ceilah Dowling had to travel 2,200 kilometres to meet one another, despite living only 30 minutes apart.

The couple, who will be married Saturday in Napanee, met at the 2010 Walt Disney World Marathon where they were each a member of Team Diabetes through the Canadian Diabetes Association to help raise funds for the association.

http://www.intelligencer.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3273647


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 26, 2011)

aahhh nice little story


----------



## mrpistachio (Aug 26, 2011)

That's pretty amazing... although I would've preferred Universal Studios myself!


----------

